# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  embalses proyectados

## Càrcer

embalses que este previsto que se hagan

----------


## Càrcer

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar construirá a partir de 2010 dos presas en Montesa y Estubeny, en la comarca de la Costera, para reducir los caudales del río Sellent y el Cáñoles y evitar así desbordamientos en el Júcar, donde ambos confluyen. Junto a la actual presa de Bellús, pueblo limítrofe a la Costera, las dos futuras instalaciones conformarán un triángulo de defensa contra las riadas del Júcar. Las zonas inundables de la Ribera serán las más beneficiadas.
La ribera alta se protegerá de crecidas del rio Júcar. Lo hará con la construcción de dos presas en las poblaciones de Estubeny y Montesa que empezarán a construirse en 2010 y que pueden entrar en funcionamiento entre 2013 y 2014, según anunció esta semana la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar (CHJ). Junto a la actual presa de Bellús, limítrofe con la comarca de la Costera, formarán un importante triángulo defensivo que permita reducir los caudales generados en los ríos Sellent y Albaida para evitar que se desborde el Júcar, río en el que ambos desembocan. Las zonas inundables de la Ribera serán las más beneficiadas.La presa de Estubeny evitara el desbordamiento del rio Sellent a su paso por Càrcer y Cotes, así como evitara que se desborde el río albaida en su desembocadura.
La presa que se construirá en Estubeny, en el río Sellent, es la que reviste mayor importancia porque este río «es uno de los que más caudal punta aporta al propio Júcar durante las avenidas» de agua, según detalla el Plan Global frente a Inundaciones en la Ribera del Júcar, redactado en el año 2000 por la CHJ. La presa tendrá alrededor de 50 metros de altura y permitirá un embalse de unos 30 hectómetros cúbicos con una capacidad de desagüe de 200 metros cúbicos de agua por segundo.
En fase de redacción
Se baraja la zona conocida como El Estrecho de Estubeny para ubicar la presa, según afirma el alcalde de la localidad, aunque no tienen todavía la confirmación oficial de la CHJ, que prevé terminar el proyecto -en fase de redacción- durante el primer trimestre de 2008. El borde máximo de la zona de embalse llegaría hasta barrancos próximos a Anna y Chella, pero a un nivel de altura muy inferior al de estas poblaciones. No habría, pues, ningún riesgo de inundación en estos municipios, asegura la CHJ. Con la construcción de esta presa en el río Sellent se consigue la protección de los núcleos urbanos de Càrcer y Cotes, dos municipios de la Ribera Alta con alto déficit de protección estructural ante posibles crecidas.
Los embalses de Montesa y Estubeny, junto con la presa que se construirá en el Marquesado, en el río Magro, tienen un coste estimado de 133 millones de euros.

-En la primera imagen se ve el cauce actual del río (línea morada) i la altura máxima que puede tener (línea azul)
-En la segunda imagen se ve cómo sería la pared de la presa i el lecho actual del rio (morado)

----------


## Xuquer

Supongo que habrá estudios concienzudos de la viabilidad del proyecto, no lo dudo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   lo que tengo mis dudas es de la efectividad del mismo, a bote pronto no se de donde se sacará el agua para abstecerlos  :Confused:   ahora bien si de lo que se trata es de laminar las avenidas del jucar y "salvarnos" de las riadas a los ribereños... :Cool:  Fale.

Desde que entro Tous (el reconstruido) en servicio creo que el tema de las riadas habia quedado solucionado.

Veremos en queda  :Smile:  estoy a favor de que se invierta en infraestructuras. salu2  :Wink:

----------


## No Registrado

Hola a todos los foreros, es mi primero, simplemente un curioso.
Quiero saber si como oí hace años, el embalse que hay en el término de Retuerta del Bullaque, C.Real, río Bullaque, Esteban Abram, será represado, ampliado y en cuanto aumentaría su capacidad, había opído que sería uno de los mayores de España, cosa que me extraña. Gracias

----------


## faeton

> Hola a todos los foreros, es mi primero, simplemente un curioso.
> Quiero saber si como oí hace años, el embalse que hay en el término de Retuerta del Bullaque, C.Real, río Bullaque, Esteban Abram, será represado, ampliado y en cuanto aumentaría su capacidad, había opído que sería uno de los mayores de España, cosa que me extraña. Gracias


Si te refieres al embalse Torre de Abraham, se hizo relativamente hace pocos años una obra de recrecimiento hasta 183 hm3 de 50 hm3 que tenía. Ni de lejos sería el mayor de España, que en cuanto a capacidad es la Serena con más de 3.000 hm3.

----------


## No Registrado

> Si te refieres al embalse Torre de Abraham, se hizo relativamente hace pocos años una obra de recrecimiento hasta 183 hm3 de 50 hm3 que tenía. Ni de lejos sería el mayor de España, que en cuanto a capacidad es la Serena con más de 3.000 hm3.


 ¿Y cuál es el de mayor superficie acuática de España?  ¡Gracias!

----------


## Xuquer

> ¿Y cuál es el de mayor superficie acuática de España?  ¡Gracias!


1.-El embalse de *La Serena* en rio Zújar, perteneciente a la cuenca del Guadiana, construido entre 1985 y 1990, tiene una capacidad de *3219 hectómetros Cúbicos* y ocupa una superficie de 13929 Ha. Es el *tercero más grande de Europa.



*Para mas datos :http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=488


salu2  :Wink:

----------


## No Registrado

[QUOTE=Xuquer;6709]1.-El embalse de *La Serena* en rio Zújar, perteneciente a la cuenca del Guadiana, construido entre 1985 y 1990, tiene una capacidad de *3219 hectómetros Cúbicos* y ocupa una superficie de 13929 Ha. Es el [B]tercero más grande de Europa.

¡Muchas gracias, tenía entendido que era/será, el de Almendra, compartido con Portugal!

----------


## Xuquer

[quote=No Registrado;6758]


> 1.-El embalse de *La Serena* en rio Zújar, perteneciente a la cuenca del Guadiana, construido entre 1985 y 1990, tiene una capacidad de *3219 hectómetros Cúbicos* y ocupa una superficie de 13929 Ha. Es el [b]tercero más grande de Europa.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias, tenía entendido que era/será, el de Almendra, compartido con Portugal!



Embalse: ALMENDRA 
*Agua embalsada (29-12-2009):*
*1548*
*Hm3*
*59.86*
*%*

  		 			Variacion semana Anterior:
             -35
             Hm3
             -1.35
             %

Capacidad:
2586
Hm3



 		 		    		                   		 			Misma Semana (2008):
             1510
             Hm3
 			58.39
             %

          		 			Misma Semana (Media 11 Años):
             1521
             Hm3
             58.84
             %



Esto es lo que me da de capacidad el de la Almendra en nuestra página. salu2  :Wink:

----------


## No Registrado

Hola, felices Reyes! 

Es que entendí que Portugal tenía planes al respecto, aumentar la capacidad de Almendra, iba a proponerlo a España, con lo cual se daba el hecho curioso (según leí) que con la nueva embalsada Portugal ocupaba un gran trozo de  suelo español, aunque estuviese inundado por las aguas nuevas, y todo de acuerdo con la ley del agua o de límites, lo cual creaba un contencioso siendo  Duran Barroso la "Cabeza de UE" . Ahora no me acuerdo bien donde leí la noticia hace casi un año. 
 ¡Gracias! Me tendré que subscribir, me interesa el tema-foro-embalses.net, lo vi anunciado en el foro local.  j&A.

----------


## Dídac

> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar construirá a partir de 2010 dos presas en Montesa y Estubeny, en la comarca de la Costera, para reducir los caudales del río Sellent y el Cáñoles y evitar así desbordamientos en el Júcar, donde ambos confluyen. Junto a la actual presa de Bellús, pueblo limítrofe a la Costera, las dos futuras instalaciones conformarán un triángulo de defensa contra las riadas del Júcar. Las zonas inundables de la Ribera serán las más beneficiadas.
> La ribera alta se protegerá de crecidas del rio Júcar. Lo hará con la construcción de dos presas en las poblaciones de Estubeny y Montesa que empezarán a construirse en 2010 y que pueden entrar en funcionamiento entre 2013 y 2014, según anunció esta semana la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar (CHJ). Junto a la actual presa de Bellús, limítrofe con la comarca de la Costera, formarán un importante triángulo defensivo que permita reducir los caudales generados en los ríos Sellent y Albaida para evitar que se desborde el Júcar, río en el que ambos desembocan. Las zonas inundables de la Ribera serán las más beneficiadas.La presa de Estubeny evitara el desbordamiento del rio Sellent a su paso por Càrcer y Cotes, así como evitara que se desborde el río albaida en su desembocadura.
> La presa que se construirá en Estubeny, en el río Sellent, es la que reviste mayor importancia porque este río «es uno de los que más caudal punta aporta al propio Júcar durante las avenidas» de agua, según detalla el Plan Global frente a Inundaciones en la Ribera del Júcar, redactado en el año 2000 por la CHJ. La presa tendrá alrededor de 50 metros de altura y permitirá un embalse de unos 30 hectómetros cúbicos con una capacidad de desagüe de 200 metros cúbicos de agua por segundo.
> En fase de redacción
> Se baraja la zona conocida como El Estrecho de Estubeny para ubicar la presa, según afirma el alcalde de la localidad, aunque no tienen todavía la confirmación oficial de la CHJ, que prevé terminar el proyecto -en fase de redacción- durante el primer trimestre de 2008. El borde máximo de la zona de embalse llegaría hasta barrancos próximos a Anna y Chella, pero a un nivel de altura muy inferior al de estas poblaciones. No habría, pues, ningún riesgo de inundación en estos municipios, asegura la CHJ. Con la construcción de esta presa en el río Sellent se consigue la protección de los núcleos urbanos de Càrcer y Cotes, dos municipios de la Ribera Alta con alto déficit de protección estructural ante posibles crecidas.
> Los embalses de Montesa y Estubeny, junto con la presa que se construirá en el Marquesado, en el río Magro, tienen un coste estimado de 133 millones de euros.
> 
> -En la primera imagen se ve el cauce actual del río (línea morada) i la altura máxima que puede tener (línea azul)
> -En la segunda imagen se ve cómo sería la pared de la presa i el lecho actual del rio (morado)


Càrcer, saps com està aquest projecte?
Como dijiste que empezaría en 2010. 
Por cierto, en respuesta también al comentario de Xúquer, donde comenta que se habían solucionado el problema de riadas con Tous nuvo, decir que el río Sellent es un afluente, que como bien dice Càrcer tiene una importante capacidad de aportaciones puntuales, con histórico desbordamientos en Carcer i Cotes i otras zonas de la Vall Farta.

saludos

----------

